# BTA's & Clownfish



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well tomorrow I'll have another GBTA, try my hand at it again. My first one i was so worried about it getting sucked into my Koralia pumps as their more open, i forgot to cover my refugium intake. That's where last one ended up. Am gonna place anemone on other side of tank, so hopefully stays away from it, am gonna try and put some mesh by intake if i notice him wondering on that side of tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of clownfish? My experience is ocellaris dont really take to them. My polyneus did.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

True perc, the one before, my perc had tried to host it before it decided to ride on that new waterslide called the intake


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

true, my ocellaris have never touched my RBTA.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

am hoping not too early for the anemone, the clown took to it already last nite


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ur perc took to the BTA!? Wow! Way ta go!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

GRRR no matter how anemone safe u try to make ur tank its the things u dont think of that they just happen to do.

Came home didnt see my anemone so looked all over, the pumps first, all clean, here seen it in back behind a LR and not looking right, looks like it took some burning from the heater :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No worries. They heal pretty quickly. Maybe a month or so.


----------

